# Camille Saint-SaÃ«ns



## MisterSpider (Mar 23, 2011)

*Camille Saint-Saëns*

....


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

In pursuit of cleverness 
you manage to misplace the stress
but as it's only in two lines
I think we'll let you off this time
it could be just pronunciation
awkward Americanization.

A nice homage to Blake.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is really good. The way the words were used was just superb, and the rhythm was fluid. The knowledge on the different terminologies was also astounding.



> Diagrammed in science tomes
> With corybantic chromosomes



I really liked this line. The rhyme was catchy and perfectly placed, all while being witty about it. Very nicely done.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2011)

And MisterSpider is back with a sharp bite.   Very nicely done.


----------



## Martin (Mar 24, 2011)

Very entertaining indeed, and you really have a knack for picking your topics. But shouldn't it be "Liger" with an i?

I looked into Camille Saint-Saëns to see if I could find some logical connection between him and your poem. It seems, like with an earlier piece of yours (Ondes Martenot) you try to stage an ambiance through the title. I might be off here, but if that is the case, could it be it's a little too abstract this time? At least the connection was lost to me. 

Otherwise very much enjoyed.


----------



## MisterSpider (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank all of you for the comments. Americanization indeed! I still haven't found the perfect title. Perhaps "The Lyger" will suffice.


----------

